# my newest boy, multi coloured hm



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

needs a name 
hes stunning 
multi coloured halfmoon male


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

where did you get him?


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

aquabid  from Bettaakapes


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Peace: reminds me of the 60s tie dye and peace symbols.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

when I first saw him the name snowcone came to mind...


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

jesssan2442 said:


> when I first saw him the name snowcone came to mind...


I love snowcone, much more than tye die shirts :-D


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

hmmm i like peace and snowcone is cute too but i dont know yet! lol


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

oh how about BettaWorldPeace =D, pun on the basketball player??


----------



## Adnamac (Apr 18, 2013)

He is a pretty boy!

Spectrum? Priz/Prisum? Topaz? Mystic?

Dunno. I'm bad at this! :lol:


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

awww i like mystic and topaz thats cute!


----------



## Starchild21 (Jan 12, 2013)

Mystic works very well with his colourings


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

I agree! I really like mystic


----------



## Emmalee01 (Apr 16, 2012)

Beautiful Betta! I like snowcone...he makes me think of sugary treats...Treat?


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Hahahaha thanks


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

Otterfun said:


> Peace: reminds me of the 60s tie dye and peace symbols.


Made me think Hippie..... xD


----------



## D359 (Mar 20, 2013)

Haha! Hippie. I vote Prism.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Hippie sounds good, how about Hip ?


----------



## erinbirdsong (Jan 16, 2013)

HE is beautiful!. I would call him Bo. Short for Rainbow


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

animallover4lyfe said:


> aquabid  from Bettaakapes



I just bought 2 HMPK from him they should arrive in a few days


----------



## Tonksy (Apr 6, 2013)

This looks like one of my boys way back when! <3
My boy was named Roy after ROY G BIV. (I'm only a -tad- geeky)

Roy and Motley come to mind.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Hmmm i appreciate everyones suggestions i still like mystic! I would of named him rainbow haha but iv already had a rainbow lol he looked very similar to this one!


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

animallover4lyfe said:


> Hmmm i appreciate everyones suggestions i still like mystic! I would of named him rainbow haha but iv already had a rainbow lol he looked very similar to this one!


I like a "party" themed name for multi-color fishies like yours.....something like Fiesta, Circus, or Luau....lol (and yes, I have multi-color fish with those names....). He's gorgeous, btw!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you! 
Ahhhhh so many choices! Fiesta is so cute too! Lol


----------



## megan6o6 (Apr 18, 2013)

he is so pretty..... you could call him Marble, Motley, Crayon, Crimson, Fresco. these are all synonyms on thesaurus.com on multicolor and colors


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you! I still like mystic or fiesta


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

animallover4lyfe said:


> Thank you! I still like mystic or fiesta


So, did you decide?


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Hmmmm i am pretty sure mystic is his name  lol


----------

